

AltStock: The best alternatives to the stock iPhone apps - mattbirchler
http://altstock.co

======
minecraftsmen
Honest question, does this site not just drive home the fact that you can't
change default apps on iOS? That is the number one thing I miss from my old
android phone.

------
mattbirchler
Shameless self promotion, I know, but I put a lot of work into this and wanted
to show it off. Enjoy!

